# opinion on Innova Senior Plus



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a 7 year old Pomeranian and I've been feeding him Wellness Senior for the last couple of months. Just recently added Innova Senior Plus to his diet. I wanted to rotate dog foods so he won't get bored of eating the same old dog food every day. Whats your opinion on Innova Senior Plus dog food. I was considering Orijen Senior dog food but the protien level was at 42%. On dogfoodanalyis.com it said that this particlular dog food was high in protien and should be recommed for larger dog breeds. It's Orijen Senior too high in protien for a Senior Pomeranian. What do you guys think, I need your opinion.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

phunkyphat said:


> I have a 7 year old Pomeranian and I've been feeding him Wellness Senior for the last couple of months.


A 7 year old small breed dog is a long way from a senior.



> I was considering Orijen Senior dog food but the protien level was at 42%. On dogfoodanalyis.com it said that this particlular dog food was high in protien and should be recommed for larger dog breeds.


I think dogfoodanalysis.com doesn't take in to consideration the difference between animal based protein and plant based protein. Orijen is mostly animal based protein and is good for all dogs. Cheaper brands are mostly plant based protein which is not good for any dog.



> It's Orijen Senior too high in protien for a Senior Pomeranian. What do you guys think, I need your opinion.


You don't have a senior pomeranian and no it's not.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, even though dog food companies say that's when a dog becomes a senior, I don't really agree. Is your pom still active and healthy? If so, you probably really don't need to have him on a senior food. All senior foods usually do is reduce the calories, fat, and protein levels because they want us to believe for whatever reason that senior dogs don't need as many nutrients as younger dogs. This, however, is entirely false. In fact senior dogs need just as much if not more nutrition as they age, I believe that's actually the concept on which Innova Senior Plus was actually founded. They seem to have done a decent job of doing so, however it still appears as though many of their protein sources come from grains. 

However, if you'd like to continue with a senior food for your dog, Innova Senior Plus is a pretty decent one. Orijen is a fantastic food. You could also do the Innova Evo reduced fat if you're worried about his metabolism. Oh and the Wellness Core is a pretty good one too. All of these foods still have some glucosamine and chondroitin in them to help maintain your pom's joints as he ages. There isn't a lot in there though, so I'm not sure how much good it will do him or if he even needs it. But it's there in case you wanted it to be. 

As RFD said, you only have to worry about your protein levels when they're coming from plant-based sources. On foods like these where most of the protein comes from animal sources, dogs are made to digest those so it's not hard on their kidneys. With foods where most of the protein comes from plant sources, that's when it gets harder on their kidneys to digest it. 

Good luck!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with the above posters. I have 3 smaller dogs, with my smallest 16-17 lbs. The others are 24 lbs. and 29 lbs. Two of them are almost 8 years old, one almost 6 years-old. Eventho' my vet considers them seniors, my 2 almost 8 year-olds act and look like very young dogs! I don't advocate senior dog food at all, unless your dog has some sort of condition that needs a lower protein/fat/calorie food. Regular dog food is fine for healthy senior/near senior dogs. That being said, I have used A FEW senior foods, but only because I wanted a lower fat content. I have used Innova Senior Plus, not bad at 24/10 (protein/fat percentages), Eagle Pack Holistic Select Senior (26/10) and right now I am using Orijen Senior (42/14). My dogs are couch potatoes. These are the only senior foods I would even consider using. They compare to most regular dog foods in their protein/fat percentages. And they do have glucosamine added. I use a glucosamine supplement as well. Most senior dog foods are way too low in protein & fat. BTW, I also feel that your chi should not be considered an senior at 6 years.
Good luck with your feeding! :smile:


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, I got your dog's age wrong. Still not a senior at 7 years...LOL!:redface:


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Jiminy Christmas! It's a pom and not a chi! I need new glasses! Boy is my face red.....:redface:


----------

